# Boston Area Meet



## joelbouch

Alright well the winter is fianilly over so why not get togther and have some fun we did at the begining of the season and that was fun well lets do it again and we can brag all day long and have fun with some food and plowfriends?

I was thinking the if we had a meet up somewhere around the 93/495/95 area, we could get guys from eastern Mass, Southern NH, Southern Maine, and even a few crazy souls from CT or RI and VT! Talk some business, make new contacts and have some fun!

Anyone who would be willing to try for a saturday. reply with suggestions of places and/or availability!


----------



## fisher guy

I'm game lets do this guys it was a blast last time at hooters now lets finish this great season off with a bang go carts , paintball, laser tag lets have a vote oh and lets not forget FOOD!!! lol we wanna do this soon before spring clean ups start up and everyone is busy so lets hear it people


----------



## chcav1218

how about we just find another parking lot, b.y.o.b.


----------



## fisher guy

cuz some of us have to go home and be able to plow next season lol


----------



## merrimacmill

fisher guy;766842 said:


> cuz some of us have to go home and be able to plow next season lol


ya, I hear ya on that one. Cops might take notice to a bunch of roudy plow operators sitting in a parking lot drinking beer. Not to mention, if it was my parking lot, I'd be pissed lol.

I'm good for some kind of meet though.


----------



## fisher guy

hey wait a minute arent u and chris underage anyway lol


----------



## chcav1218

fisher guy;766945 said:


> hey wait a minute arent u and chris underage anyway lol


this is also true, which is why i was joking lol


----------



## fisher guy

lol oh yeah sure u were chris im sure u would never drink underage lol


----------



## chcav1218

mike, i dont have time to drink, im too busy going to church and studying lol


----------



## fisher guy

lmfao i bet u even got a good laugh off that one. alright back to more important topics like this meet any ideas anyone???


----------



## chcav1218

bostonville grille?


----------



## joelbouch

chcav1218;767022 said:


> bostonville grille?


heard about it but never been there whats inside


----------



## chcav1218

i was in there once a loooooooong time ago when it was the big dog. Its pretty much a huge sports bar/arcade


----------



## joelbouch

chcav1218;767031 said:


> i was in there once a loooooooong time ago when it was the big dog. Its pretty much a huge sports bar/arcade


adult aracde nice ill beat ya all in it


----------



## Craaaig

don't care where, just keep everyone informed


----------



## FteNelson

Im game keep me informed

any weekend is good for me


----------



## M1N1TRK

Im game for the meet just keep us informed


----------



## chcav1218

i hope we get a bigger turnout this time about 25 guys said they were goin and about 10 showed up lol


----------



## FteNelson

want to try for end of march or early april?


----------



## chcav1218

sometime around there would be good. last time we did it on a saturday which seemed to be best for everyone. We should probably plan it around the landscapers' schedules since they'll be the busiest with clean ups


----------



## ColliganLands

im going to start my cleanups last week of march first week of april as of right now...saturday is probably best for everyone.. dont really have any ideas where right now just finished detailing 5 cars + my truck... anywhere within about 1hr from me would be nice


----------



## cat320

some one set a date time and place . can probably go.


----------



## chcav1218

Time: Saturday April 4th, 2009 Place: TBD

how is that with everyone


----------



## ColliganLands

works right now but if i can schedule a few more mulch jobs it might not lol


----------



## Bolt-1

Would love to go and meet up with some of you guys. As of rite now not sure if i can. But will keep an eye on the thread. For a more positive date, time and place. Hope it works for me. (Wanted to be at the last one !)


----------



## Craaaig

how do sundays sound?


----------



## joelbouch

well what does the crowed wana do so far its been the idea of

1. gokarts
2.paintball
3.lasertag
4.bostonville grill (need more info guess its adult acarde)
5. open to ideas 

maybe if we get enough guys and everyone says goakarts maybe look into having a function there at f1 boston or get details on somewhere else am up for anything paintball is fun but can hurt and ya


----------



## FteNelson

joelbouch;767313 said:


> well what does the crowed wana do so far its been the idea of
> 
> 1. gokarts
> 2.paintball
> 3.lasertag
> 4.bostonville grill (need more info guess its adult acarde)
> 5. open to ideas
> 
> maybe if we get enough guys and everyone says goakarts maybe look into having a function there at f1 boston or get details on somewhere else am up for anything paintball is fun but can hurt and ya


bostonville grille sounds good i think if a bunch of rowdy plowers get behind a go kart one of us might get hurt 

anything sounds good lets just try and get something set in stone ussmileyflag


----------



## fisher guy

im leaving for vacation end of april sometime and i got a big porch job down in boston begining of april but i can take a day off if i want so anytime time before end of april is good for me


----------



## joelbouch

ok after talking to tim about bostonville grill sounds like the best place to go giant sports bar and lunch and video games so i say there


----------



## fisher guy

that works for me so lets set a date


----------



## joelbouch

all my weekends are booked if all stays to plain


----------



## chcav1218

sounds good to me. Walking distance from home


----------



## joelbouch

chcav1218;767633 said:


> sounds good to me. Walking distance from home


lol its a stones thow away for me


----------



## joelbouch

ok boys and girls lets shoot for sat april 4th at bostonville grill lets see how many can commint to this maybe well get a room or something


----------



## fisher guy

im up for it


----------



## chcav1218

im in. everyones invited


----------



## FteNelson

im in the 4th would work for me to


----------



## joelbouch

ok new thing if that date works for you say i and list name from privous list gona start a list now so we all know whos going and can keep a better count so contuie the list

1. joel


----------



## chcav1218

1. joel
2. chris


----------



## FteNelson

1. joel
2. chris 
3 ed


----------



## Craaaig

1.Joel
2. Chris
3. Ed
4. Craig


----------



## fisher guy

1.Joel
2. Chris
3. Ed
4. Craig
5. mike


----------



## FteNelson

thats it 
hahah


----------



## Craaaig

that's sad


----------



## chcav1218

well, if i have learned anything at all from watching south park, i know onw thing. "the best way to get people to show up for something is offering them a free prize." 

that being said, what can we give away?


----------



## FteNelson

chcav1218;768791 said:


> well, if i have learned anything at all from watching south park, i know onw thing. "the best way to get people to show up for something is offering them a free prize."
> 
> that being said, what can we give away?


hmmm thats a good one man

buy me a beer and im there(actually getting me away from the girl for a few hours is enough) but what about the rest of em 
xysport


----------



## ColliganLands

what was the date/time again 
and where is the bostonville grille?


----------



## FteNelson

ColliganLands;768803 said:


> what was the date/time again
> and where is the bostonville grille?


\
http://bostonville.net/aboutus.aspx
its off of RTE 1 in lynfeild place has great food


----------



## chcav1218

kyle the easiest way to get there is drive straghit up 95 til it intersects route 1 in Lynnfield and ure basically there. and arpil 4th is the date


----------



## joelbouch

FteNelson;768813 said:


> \
> http://bostonville.net/aboutus.aspx
> its off of RTE 1 in lynfeild place has great food


ok ill offer one free plow of snow from your place


----------



## ColliganLands

as of now it works for me so....
1.Joel
2. Chris
3. Ed
4. Craig
5. mike 
6. Kyle


----------



## chcav1218

joel everyone thats gonna come already has a plow


----------



## joelbouch

thats the point


----------



## fisher guy

lmao one free spray can of FF


----------



## fisher guy

but heres a question who is going to pay the bill


----------



## FteNelson

fisher guy;768896 said:


> lmao one free spray can of FF


maybe we can get dano to donate a can for the winner of a pool tournament or something


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;768898 said:


> but heres a question who is going to pay the bill


well if we can get to 30 people can get a buffet for 16 a person


----------



## joelbouch

FteNelson;768900 said:


> maybe we can get dano to donate a can for the winner of a pool tournament or something


ya ill get a 20 dd gift card i got connections


----------



## joelbouch

so this is it for peaople come on guys


----------



## chcav1218

start sending inviations in PM's


----------



## joelbouch

i know we got a bigger turnout with the first one


----------



## DHDB

I'm in! I couldn't do the first one (out of town).


----------



## chcav1218

1.Joel
2. Chris
3. Ed
4. Craig
5. mike 
6. DHDB


----------



## Craaaig

chcav1218;769275 said:


> 1.Joel
> 2. Chris
> 3. Ed
> 4. Craig
> 5. mike
> 6. DHDB


6. Kyle
7. DHDB

forgot kyle


----------



## chcav1218

woops, i copied the wrong one


----------



## fisher guy

well he probally wont make it anyway hes got spring clean up he cant hang with the big boys lol jk kyle u better show up or im comming down there and dragging ur but down there


----------



## Craaaig

clean ups and sweeping will be happening here too but im gonna try to make it


----------



## fisher guy

cant we all just postpone everything for one day for one big get together


----------



## joelbouch

Craaaig;769326 said:


> clean ups and sweeping will be happening here too but im gonna try to make it


same here surpise timmy hasnt found this theard yet ill drag his ass along


----------



## ColliganLands

im scheduling my cleanups around this or atelast ill try to


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;769331 said:


> im scheduling my cleanups around this or atelast ill try to


roffl ill work then stop then go back to work


----------



## ColliganLands

well its over an hour for me each way so there wont be much work that day anyways plus the trailer is coming off for that drive


----------



## justme-

Over an hour for me too... Guess those of us in central mass have to suck it up huh? Missed last one too...


----------



## fisher guy

about 45 minutes i wonder if we can get a shuttle service provided by joel and timmy's dumper?


----------



## chcav1218

mike you know i made the drive up to u in like 20 minutes lol, and i can basically see this place from my house


----------



## fisher guy

ohhh ok yeah but u flew didnt u


----------



## chcav1218

my truck only has two speeds, off and fast


----------



## ColliganLands

1.Joel
2. Chris
3. Ed
4. Craig
5. mike 
6. Kyle
7. DHDB 
8. Matt B (bluelineent)


----------



## ADMSWELDING

I may be able to make it by on the 4 also.Angry welder does driveby.State owes me money.:realmad:Just kidding with ya guys.


----------



## joelbouch

ADMSWELDING;769623 said:


> I may be able to make it by on the 4 also.Angry welder does driveby.State owes me money.:realmad:Just kidding with ya guys.


roffl ya state owes ya money wonder why o wait the state went over budget by a ****load lets call out all the trucks and make them sit nice for you guys but sucks when the well runs dry


----------



## Craaaig

what time is gonna work for everyone?


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

Hey it's Brian from bm's plowing. Kyle I live in Easthampton, about 45 minutes from you. if I can get the day off we can take one vehicle if you want. Give me a call later in the week, 
(413)563-1271. I use to live out there so i also know where it is. So count me in for now. 

1.Joel
2. Chris
3. Ed
4. Craig
5. mike 
6. Kyle
7. DHDB 
8. Matt B (bluelineent) 
9. Brian Mclain


----------



## fisher guy

im up for anytime but maybe around dinner would work for everyone better since everyone pretty much done with work or whatever just an idea


----------



## chcav1218

it gets crazy busy at night, especially if theres a game on. I think like mid-afternoon would be good


----------



## joelbouch

dude went by yesterday at about noontime it was packed i was like wow and fyi dont go to the autozone on rt1 in saugus i swear monkeys are smaerter


----------



## fisher guy

lol yeah i didnt even think about that well we all can go to the strip joint in billerica i guess u can be 18 and get in. i dont know if its ainy good but hey its an idea


----------



## chcav1218

ive heard its pretty sketchy there dude. like the type of girls u pay to keep their clothes on


----------



## Craaaig

yeah i've heard nothin but bad things about mack 2s, bostonville grill sounds fine


----------



## chcav1218

a agree with craig


----------



## fisher guy

ok i never been so now i know lol boston grille sounds fine with me as well


----------



## joelbouch

boys and the strip clubs if you really want a girl got find a street gal


----------



## M1N1TRK

Well I would love to be attending but I will be up in Northern Maine that weekend with the girl friend so she can go sell sex toys for the women up there, Maybe next time I will be around to meet up with every one.


----------



## fisher guy

ummm thats a new one havent herd that before lol


----------



## ColliganLands

ok so someone needs to set the final date/time/location
so we can figure this in to our schedules


----------



## fisher guy

last time i heard was april 4th around mid day at boston grill all in favor say "I"


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I say 2PM April 4th. The place will be dead.


----------



## joelbouch

i agree with tim 2 and no light show my bar is broke so i lost alardy


----------



## chcav1218

4th at 2 works


----------



## Jaspell

I'm in Hartford but I would come. Just give me the where and when. If whoever is leading this bandwagon could email me at [email protected] or PM me that would be ideal. Thank you!


----------



## BigDave12768

<----- Casino Bound on the 4th or I would be there. If its one thing I do well its eating!!!!


----------



## joelbouch

hey whos the leader if this sinking ship


----------



## fisher guy

should we reschedule???


----------



## Craaaig

Joel I thought you were the leader


----------



## WingPlow

M1N1TRK;771084 said:


> Well I would love to be attending but I will be up in Northern Maine that weekend with the girl friend so she can go sell sex toys for the women up there, Maybe next time I will be around to meet up with every one.


so your girlfriend sells chainsaws ????


----------



## fisher guy

OUCH lmao that was harsh


----------



## WingPlow

its all good...besides i have female relatives in maine so i know of which i speak lol


----------



## joelbouch

roffl thats funny how long take you to think of that and am the leader of what the free world then i say no more credit crunch and everyone has extra dough to spend on landscpaing only


----------



## Craaaig

like that idea


----------



## fisher guy

hey whats goin on with this thing? is it still on im still up for it if anyone still wants to go april 4th


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I am still down...


----------



## Craaaig

i plan on going if i can, gonna be busy with clean ups and sweeping though


----------



## joelbouch

ya am still game sufering from a very bad case of poison ivy,oak,sumac all over my arms upperbody and face **** sucks


----------



## fisher guy

so where we all meeting at


----------



## fisher guy

and what time


----------



## M1N1TRK

WingPlow;772224 said:


> so your girlfriend sells chainsaws ????


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That was good, I was waiting for someone to say she sells teeth instead.

That by no means offends me in any way I was born in Caribou, Maine and all my family still lives up there, so we take the 400 mile treck up there a few times a year.

No the girlfriend sells sex toys for Athenas Home Novelties and some one up there wants to have a party so we are heading up there for a long weekend.


----------



## joelbouch

hey i cant make it sat sorry yall i got to work up in dracut


----------



## Craaaig

same here, too busy with clean ups


----------



## fisher guy

same here gotta go move out bank north from orange mass. we'll try this next year guys


----------



## chcav1218

this fell apart fast. maybe we can work something else out sometime over the summer.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

so this meet never happend?


----------



## chcav1218

nooooooooope


----------



## BigDave12768

Yep you guys didnt make it. Maybe next year. We had a BBQ at Adams Welding
















































































LOL Nope didnt happen J/K


----------



## fisher guy

i was gonna say i wouldve went i love bbq lol


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*Bbq*

Hmmm Me like bbq.Maybe have to take charge of this myself i see.


----------



## cat320

ADMSWELDING;776981 said:


> Hmmm Me like bbq.Maybe have to take charge of this myself i see.


Bill set this thing up


----------



## ADMSWELDING

cat320;780061 said:


> Bill set this thing up


No time lately Rick been busy sorry.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

anyone taking charge in setting this up for a fall meet before everyone gets too tied up in their cleanups??


----------



## joelbouch

wow i was just thinking about this we gotta meet up again gotta show off mia the new rig


----------



## scitown

Im in as long as its by mid October. 
Im looking for a truck if anyone comes across a deal on a 2002 + single cab white chevy or ford truck with either a fisher plow or a boss v Spending up to 13,000 I am looking to replace two trucks with one . Going on the market will be a 2000 chevy single 3500 5.7 8 ft fisher 138000 miles and a 2007 classic 1500 ext cab no plow fully loaded never worked 38000 mile chevy. 

We should get this going this year. I got tied up last winter for the Hooters meet up. Still havent been to hooters north.


----------



## joelbouch

lol sorry i got the deal of a lifetime on my tuck


----------



## scitown

joelbouch;807508 said:


> lol sorry i got the deal of a lifetime on my tuck


 Wait what?


----------



## joelbouch

97 f-350 7.3 reg cab no rot and got only 30k on it and paint is like new only paid 5k


----------



## oh8chevy2500

joelbouch;807639 said:


> 97 f-350 7.3 reg cab no rot and got only 30k on it and paint is like new only paid 5k


luckky! the only ford body style i like nice add


----------



## scitown

joelbouch;807639 said:


> 97 f-350 7.3 reg cab no rot and got only 30k on it and paint is like new only paid 5k


Nice find. Sorry I really had no idea what the new rig was Im sure you've posted about it I just haven't been around.


----------



## joelbouch

ya it is right now its got now body painted the frame so its pretty


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Pictures*

Joel were are the pictures of the truck cant wait to see it.


----------



## joelbouch

SNOWANDICEMAN;808140 said:


> Joel were are the pictures of the truck cant wait to see it.


2 pics up at lawn site under mystic

i gotta get more but ive been driving all over with her and working my ass off so havnt had time


----------



## bartelamia

I live in Hanson and this was my first year plowing. I got screwed out of $75 after doing a parking lot in Hanson on Rt.27 at the Cranberry Plaza , for Jeff Hanson. Three times he Dicked me around having me go to the Store to pick up a check that he never left. After the last time ,I got a hold of him , he was so sorry he forgot, his granny was sick , his dog died , Yaaada yaaadda ayyyaaadaa ...I told him to just leave it in my mail box. He did and the next day it Bounced , just like the guy who rents a store ,from him , said it would. So beware of this dirtbag, his company (OLD DOGS,LLC,P.O. Box105 in Medfield Ma. and his phone number is 508-254-2803, So go ahead and call him, he sounds so smooth, he must of been a used car salesman , But you won't get paid for honest work or plowing. Just a warning out there to the next guy ,who thinks he might have an honest customer.


----------

